# Speices in Hawai



## ddvw123abc (Oct 1, 2006)

does any one know what species are in Hawai? because in may my parents are going my dad said he would look for mantids im hoping for some orchids or something related


----------



## Christian (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi.

There are no native mantids in Hawaii, but one or two introduced species. Some _Tenodera_ or so.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Chris_Pull (Oct 1, 2006)

Out of interest, where do Orchids (_Hymenopus coronatus_) originate?


----------



## wuwu (Oct 1, 2006)

the forests of malaysia, and singapore.


----------



## Christian (Oct 1, 2006)

... Sumatra, Borneo, and Java.

Regards,

Christian


----------

